# Next Sushi lunch?



## SnowHunter

Ok Yamatos Tuesday Oct 2nd at 11:30

WHOS COMIN!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Ya`ll still eatin` them raw fish??? I can send grease and cormeal if needed!!


----------



## SnowHunter

So another lunch at that all you can eat place sounds good to me  I'll be sure not to wear a belt and a big tshirt, cuz I can sure put down some sushi


----------



## Nicodemus

I don`t know if I`ll ever go back to atlanta again in this lifetime, but if I do, I`m gonna look ya`ll up and try that stuff.


----------



## SnowHunter

60Grit said:


> OK, Who's in.
> 
> Next week is Boudreauxs, so it is out and the next week I'm on vacation.
> 
> So how about Tuesday, October 2nd, 11:30am.
> 
> That'd be Tues02Oct071130R for you and Nate....





Sounds like a plan...although I think Nathan might pass...but they have cooked food, so he might  come


----------



## SnowHunter

nicodemus said:


> I don`t know if I`ll ever go back to atlanta again in this lifetime, but if I do, I`m gonna look ya`ll up and try that stuff.



when yer up this way, let us know!! Be glad to feed ya some fish bait


----------



## StriperAddict

*Yamato's here I come*

I've got that Oct. 2nd date on my calendar, too.

I'll try to use restraint but I can't make promises.  Sushi to StriperAddict is like candy to a baby.  
Our table will be recognized by any new-comers (c'mon Nick...!), just look for the 50-ish guy holdin' chop stix and grinning ear to ear like a cheshire cat


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> Well there are a few of us in that catagory....
> 
> Not trying to fly under the radar are you??



After all you can eat sushi,  flyin's the LAST thing I'll be able to do


----------



## Nicodemus

I don`t know if I could eat with them two sticks or not, but I can stab it with a pocketknife, I reckon.


----------



## SnowHunter

Cmon folks who's comin!!


----------



## NOYDB

If life doesn't intrude, I'll try to make it over that way.


----------



## elfiii

nicodemus said:


> I don`t know if I could eat with them two sticks or not, but I can stab it with a pocketknife, I reckon.



That'll work just fine Nic. They have conventional eatin' implements for those not dexterous with the sticks.


----------



## 243Savage

nicodemus said:


> I don`t know if I`ll ever go back to atlanta again in this lifetime, but if I do, I`m gonna look ya`ll up and try that stuff.



Next time you catch a big ol catfish, just take a big bite out of it's side....probably get the same effect.  I honestly don't know how anyone can eat that stuff.


----------



## Jeb

Dunno about this All Yall Can Eat Sushi , do they have anything cooked, grilled ? Where is this place located ?
                         Jeb


----------



## elfiii

243Savage said:


> Next time you catch a big ol catfish, just take a big bite out of it's side....probably get the same effect.  I honestly don't know how anyone can eat that stuff.



Gastonomical Coward!


----------



## SnowHunter

Me!!!


----------



## elfiii

We ain't gotta' wait until 2 Oct. I can go now.


----------



## bigox911

I had lunch today at Thai Diner...the 2nd is lookin good!


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> So far we have:
> 
> Elfiii
> Her1911
> BigOx
> 60Grit
> 
> 
> Anyone else???
> 
> Stripper Addict??? You still there ????



I'm just back from the OBX 

You betcha I'm a comin  !!!


----------



## Ol' 30-30

I ate there yesterday.  Sushi buffet.......as close to heaven as it gets.


----------



## elfiii

Ol' 30-30 said:


> I ate there yesterday.  Sushi buffet.......as close to heaven as it gets.



Should have pm'ed me. I'd have met you there!


----------



## Ol' 30-30

I'm gonna try.  We have a job right around the corner from there and I'll try to schedule it where I'll be over that way on Tuesday.  I might have to bring the wife too though, I took a guy that works for me yeaterday and she was pretty jealous.  She loves lunch there too.


----------



## SnowHunter

C'mon theres gotta be others who like fish bait


----------



## SnowHunter

60Grit said:


> Ol' Red is a skeerdy cat..........



awww Cmon Ol' Red  they got cooked food too!!


----------



## StriperAddict

*Sushi Monster speaketh*

I promise I won't come early



That way there'd be enough bait to go around. 


But,
I can't garuntee this after ...  


11:31 am


----------



## StriperAddict

Check out my 10/3/07 anticipation avatar   

(Saved here in case it changes b4 long  )


----------



## SnowHunter

StriperAddict said:


> Check out my 10/3/07 anticipation avatar
> 
> (Saved here in case it changes b4 long  )



 man, I'm starvin!!! Ifn I could get a babysitter, I could sure give yall a run for your money on the all you can eat


----------



## StriperAddict

Her1911 said:


> man, I'm starvin!!! Ifn I could get a babysitter, I could sure give yall a run for your money on the all you can eat



I sence a challenge come Tues


----------



## Ol' Red

60Grit said:


> ShHHHH, don't tell him that, he might show up.......



Choke on my tuna roll.......

Red


----------



## Ol' Red

60Grit said:


> I heard it was an Anchovie.......



Spicy tuna......large order....

Red


----------



## StriperAddict

Someone got a camera?

If we get good documentation of the grrrreat eats we might just draw a few more on the next go 'round.

Maybe even JT


----------



## StriperAddict

I WAS gonna go chopstix - to - chopstix with Nichole...  but I don't wanna make ruin of future feasts there...


----------



## StriperAddict

Here's a repost on the location...  11:30am tomorrow.  
See ya there, JT   
=========================================

YAMATO Sushi & Japanese Steakhouse
2400 Satellite Blvd.
Duluth, GA

Here's the link:
http://www.gwinnettshops.com/yamato/index.htm

If you don't like fish bait, click on the link for cupons for Hibachi.  (2  for 1.5)


----------



## SnowHunter

StriperAddict said:


> I WAS gonna go chopstix - to - chopstix with Nichole...  but I don't wanna make ruin of future feasts there...



 well then next time I'll fast for a week and its on  

I might get there tomorrow, not 100% sure at the moment.


----------



## StriperAddict

Here's a better map link


----------



## Ol' 30-30

I've got to go to Elberton today for work.......can't make it.  I'll catch up with you guys next time.  60grit, you have to put a good enough dent in the buffet for the both of us.

I'll be eating pb&j while yall are feasting.......not fair at all.


----------



## SnowHunter

60Grit said:


> Oh great, just what we need, a female with the JT syndrome...........
> 
> Get up, SSS , get dressed, get your butt in gear, and get there, are we clear???



Sorry yall, can't make it, Ian is asleep and Aimee isn't feelin so good, no one slept worth a hoot last night  so we're gonna sit this one out. Maybe next week? My Mom, Dad and Aunt are gonna be here, and I bet she'd love to have some sushi  And I think yall might get a kick outta her


----------



## elfiii

60Grit said:


> I hate that, but me and Striper will do our best to eat your portion....



I'll take care of his short work. See ya'll there.


----------



## dutchman

I think maybe it'd be best if I just sat here and ate a PB&J.


----------



## StriperAddict

dutchman said:


> I think maybe it'd be best if I just sat here and ate a PB&J.



You missed it!  Methinkz 60grit even put me away today! (and I didn't have breakfast this am!)

Great time and great eats with ya'll today.  See ya at the next


----------



## StriperAddict

Yessir...  elfiii's the man for great stories and life tales.  Lee, ya need to put em down in a book!

Next Tues. is Mrs. Stripers B'day, so the hard earned dough kneeds to go and treat M'lady like the queen she is  

So for sushi... I will be there in 2 weeks!


BTW,  60...  yas need to see the latest posts in the Sp. discussion thread on the "Drinking" subject for kicks n' giggles!  !!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

Sorry I missed it guys...


----------



## SnowHunter

Next Tuesday could work, I gotta talk to my Mom, they'll be driving down from Asheville that AM. 

I'll let yall know...maybe we could do it Wed if that worked, Nathan could even be there he's takin off from work so I dont have to go nuts alone with my parents all day


----------



## elfiii

Anytime is good for me. Yall say the word.


----------



## SnowHunter

hmm...gonna hafta rain check yall....gonna be an interesting visit..so I'll save my sushi time for the next sushi lunch with yall


----------



## Lostoutlaw

60Grit said:


> I didn't know Democrats ate bait.........



They don't that is why she not coming...
I'm not coming cause have to work and in the truck I never know where I will be and at what time.
But Trust me I LOVE Sushi...Hmmmmm!


----------



## SnowHunter

60Grit said:


> I didn't know Democrats ate bait.........



If she thinks Nancy Pelosi is good for this country, I'm not sure theres anything she wont eat


----------



## StriperAddict

So is next weeks Beaudreaux's  putting a halt to this week's sushi??

How 'bout this Wed. at Yamatos.  Somebody 2nd this and I'll arrive hungry, my typical SOP


----------



## SnowHunter

Man I coulda done sushi with yall today, grrrr dang parents


----------



## StriperAddict

I'm gonna miss tomorrow's sushi.  I saw no takers so maybe we can plan for next Tues the 16th?

>>Sushi the 16th and Beaudreaux's the 18th...?  Wow,  "lunch week" doesn't get any better than that


----------



## SnowHunter

StriperAddict said:


> I'm gonna miss tomorrow's sushi.  I saw no takers so maybe we can plan for next Tues the 16th?
> 
> >>Sushi the 16th and Beaudreaux's the 18th...?  Wow,  "lunch week" doesn't get any better than that



ya, next Tues works!! I'll stash the $ so I dont spend it till then


----------



## elfiii

So we're on for next Tuesday at 11:30?


----------



## StriperAddict

Yep!  Boudreaux's is iffy Thurs., but I'll do the bait gig Tues.


----------



## SnowHunter

I'll be there with Aimee!!!


----------



## StriperAddict

Her1911 said:


> I'll be there with Aimee!!!



You're raising your daughter right


----------



## elfiii

So who is in for tomorrow?


----------



## StriperAddict

elfiii said:


> So who is in for tomorrow?



If you're there it looks like a small group...

Herr1911
StriperAddict
elfiii


Anyone else?  Kennyjr and Bigox911...  you in ??


----------



## SnowHunter

yall ready to chow on some Sushi???


----------



## elfiii

See you there.


----------



## StriperAddict

Good to see Aimee, Nicole and "the Flamer" today.  I always enjoy the stories around the sushi table.  

Prolly' see yall there again in TWO weeks.


----------



## SnowHunter

good to see yall again!! That was some danged good sushi!!!


----------



## elfiii

No can do. Work is piled up.


----------



## SnowHunter

sorry will be at a funeral tomorrow


----------



## Ol' Red

I might come to the next one....

Red


----------



## StriperAddict

Next Tues. the 30th...  it looks good so far


----------



## Ol' Red

60Grit said:


> Yeah and Georgia might beat Florida........



If I remember correctly, we beat Alabama....Let me know the date and time.....Smartypants....

Red


----------



## buckeroo

Her1911 said:


> Ok Yamatos Tuesday Oct 2nd at 11:30
> 
> WHOS COMIN!!!



I have to ask if this is tha Yamatos on Satellite Blvd? If so I work in the long red brick building (McCart Insurance) Directly across the street. 

If not.....carry on....sorry.


----------



## SnowHunter

buckeroo said:


> I have to ask if this is tha Yamatos on Satellite Blvd? If so I work in the long red brick building (McCart Insurance) Directly across the street.
> 
> If not.....carry on....sorry.




yup that be the one 

Not sure if I'll make this one though  depends on if my hubby is still employed or not


----------



## StriperAddict

I'm out, gotta be in work early.


----------



## dutchman

60Grit said:


> Yeah and Georgia might beat Florida........



You'd best be on the lookout for Red, Scooter...

But you need not worry about me showing up.


----------



## Ol' Red

Where is this throw down?

Red


----------



## Ol' Red

Can't make it.  Got a lunch meeting here at the office.

Red


----------



## SnowHunter

Next tuesday? Might could drag Na with me and Aimee


----------



## StriperAddict

*bait....*

I'm out tomorrow, but next Tues. the 13th may worketh


----------



## buckeroo

I am down for any day but this Thursday. I can just walk across the street like I normally do when eating there.


----------



## SnowHunter

60Grit said:


> Dang Nicole, that lasik procedure did wonders for your eyes. But I fear that do it yourself color job to hide those grey hairs might have backfired on you.....


----------



## SnowHunter

Well I had sushi today too!! Theres a place here that I forgot puts sushi on the buffet and MAN its great!!! Almost better then Yamatos!!!  We're still gonna try and make next Tuesday though


----------



## StriperAddict

I "degenerated" to taco bell today  b/c of a downtown appointment and no real lunch time.  Now, there's no compare of T.B. to sushi...    but when ya gotta eatz, ya gotta eatz  !


----------



## SnowHunter

can't make it..yall enjoy


----------



## SnowHunter

60Grit said:


> Flip Flopper........





hey now we might be able to make it  

Anyone plannin on bein there???


----------



## StriperAddict

Fish bait for lunch...  there's nutn' finer 

see ya's tomorrw


----------



## SnowHunter

We could be there...Striper yer goin..how bout 60??? Elfiii??


----------



## StriperAddict

Her1911 said:


> We could be there...Striper yer goin..how bout 60??? Elfiii??



I was off the 'puter till now, but we was there...  



great eats n' great fellowship


----------



## StriperAddict

No way Grit...  you only downed ONE helping, who ya kiddin', there was barely reason for ya to do all U can eat and you know it  

Besides, elfiii put us BOTH away and still got time for "the story"

(sorry folks, we've been sworn 2 secrecy! )


----------



## StriperAddict

You had to have downed it with reckless abandon, then  !  I was too into "the story"


----------



## SnowHunter

Sorry Yall, I forgot completely about this....


----------



## StriperAddict

Anyone hittin' up Yamato's tomorrow?


----------



## SnowHunter

If I start walkin now, I might make it 

Wont be able to make it, yall have a good time


----------



## StriperAddict

Looks like I'm gonna stay local (Alpharetta) and get some bait with a co-worker tomorrow at Sushi Zutto.  I can't complain, it's classic sushi made to order!


----------



## StriperAddict

I'm gettin work done on the car in the am, but I plan on comin'


----------



## StriperAddict

Where's bigox911 been?  He's the one who tipped us on this place...


----------



## StriperAddict

No one there to stop me from over doing it today


----------



## SnowHunter

StriperAddict said:


> No one there to stop me from over doing it today





sounds delicious


----------



## StriperAddict

Her1911 said:


> sounds delicious



Precisely !


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> I got there..........................at 12:30 with one of my clients.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of embarrassing when you build up how good a place is and get their with a client only to find 2 pieces of sushi, 1 of sushimi, 3 tempura shrimp a spoonful of rice and 5 pieces of chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope you enjoyed yourself.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIG !!!!



I just missed ya, got booted out the door 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after 5, or was it 7, plates of sushi !




You snooze, you loose, bro!


----------



## SnowHunter

ahh...nah...better not...eat my share though will ya


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> anyone up for cut bai...............err sushi today???
> 
> I did Beudreaux's two days in a row last week so in all fairness, I need to do Yamato's two days in a row this week...



And I thought I was desperate   



60Grit said:


> Well, Mr. Murphy is batting 1000 this week.
> 
> Got some important stuff to attend to and won't be able to make it.



Looks like someone pressed the 'sushi smite button' on ya


----------



## StriperAddict

You bring Dagmar an I'll consider it


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> I guess you'll have to show up to find out the results of that challenge, now won't you...........


----------



## StriperAddict

Couldn't get there today... 

Hope U folks didn't over do it


----------



## SnowHunter

glad I didnt make it either, otherwise Ida been all by my loneseome


----------



## SnowHunter

60Grit said:


> LL, you never feel lonesome when you are surrounded by that much cut bai,,,,,,err,,,,,,sushi....


  thats the truth 



60Grit said:


> It's kind of a warm fuzzy feeling all over just to gaze at the bar.


 Are you sure yer talkin bout the sushi bar still??


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> Easy there now. Sushi bars are like going home, it's just hard to tear yourself away, no matter how full you get.
> 
> Just ask G.Walter,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,I mean StripperAddict...



ya jus blew my cover  !


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> I didn't know strippers used covers.........


----------



## StriperAddict

Call me traitor, but I gotta toss 'round an idea here...  

what about Budreaux's on Sushi Tuesday?


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> What about beudreauxs tomorrow???
> 
> It is friday after all....



Great idea, but Friday is my wierd work day schedule, 9-6, and I'm too far away to get to Duluth


----------



## StriperAddict

*I'm game for lunch Tuesday 12/18...*

Sushi or Boudreaux's tomorrow ...

what's the consensus ?


----------



## StriperAddict

No pillage today


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> How about some New Years Day sushi, boys???



Is Yamato's open on Nu Years Day?


----------



## dixie

60Grit said:


> HEY !!!
> 
> You bunch of sissies done got skeered of cut bait or what??



no kidding, what kind of octopus {baby} would be on a sushi bar? We went out to eat the other night and the place had a sushi bar and there those things were, didn't look raw, but I'm no expert on octopus, maybe rigor had set in on them.


----------



## dixie

60Grit said:


> You sure you weren't looking at spider rolls???
> 
> They are soft shell crab legs fried and rolled up in sushi, with the legs sticking out the top.
> 
> MMMMMM, Good....



Nope, you could see the  suckers on those little tentacle's, maybe squid? After that, I just stayed WAY up on the other end of the bar


----------



## dixie

60Grit said:


> We don't call if cut bait for no reason you know???



Yep!! my bride loves that stuff but she didn't want any part of those things


----------



## Buck

Man, I can't believe ya'll eat that stuff...


----------



## StriperAddict

buck#4 said:


> Man, I can't believe ya'll eat that stuff...



You just ain't livin' 



60Grit said:


> Anyone???



Gonna try.  Got some things to do in Cuming in the morning.  I'll call you round 10 to let ya know.


----------



## StriperAddict

Yessir    Much appreciate the comraderie.


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> Hey Stripper, didn't you say something about Boudreauxs on the upcoming Tuesday of next week???



That's WALT to you 

Yessir,  I thinks elfiii has it on the books, too.  Ya showing?


----------



## dixie

y'all need to come over to this place on this side of town and chow down on some of them baby octopus they serve there, looks great for catfish bait!!


----------



## dixie

60Grit said:


> Sushi refers to the rice, not the bait...



for real? I thought it was the seaweed


----------



## StriperAddict

dixie said:


> for real? I thought it was the seaweed



dix, yer missin real food.  Kelp, the breakfast of champions 


Next Tues. sounds like ample time for me to get ready for a sushi raid


----------



## dixie

60Grit said:


> Another misnomer, it is not seaweed, regardless of what the package says, it is actually algae pressed and dried in sheets...



and thats not seaweed?? humm, sounds "fishy" too me!!


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> How come the person that started this thread never shows up for the stuff????



yeah, c'mon Nic


The He-Man Sushi Eater's Club welcomes all


----------



## elfiii

So when are you guys up for it? Set a date.


----------



## SnowHunter

StriperAddict said:


> yeah, c'mon Nic
> 
> 
> The He-Man Sushi Eater's Club welcomes all



yeah yeah

gas has been keeping me from gettin down there  ...as much as I would LOVE some Sushi with you fine fellows  

Could do the 2nd week in Feb though,


----------



## StriperAddict

Sound good Nic.  I have to cut back myself cuz sushi is 'growin' on me !


Lee, that makes the next sushi dates:

Tues., Jan 29th and Tues., Feb 12th.

See ya'll there


----------



## SnowHunter

StriperAddict said:


> Sound good Nic.  I have to cut back myself cuz sushi is 'growin' on me !
> 
> 
> Lee, that makes the next sushi dates:
> 
> Tues., Jan 29th and Tues., Feb 12th.
> 
> See ya'll there



sounds good! I'll see yall on the 12th


----------



## BKA

Her1911 said:


> yeah yeah
> 
> gas has been keeping me from gettin down there  ...as much as I would LOVE some Sushi with you fine fellows
> 
> Could do the 2nd week in Feb though,



Poor thing has gas and can't eat sushi???


----------



## elfiii

StriperAddict said:


> Sound good Nic.  I have to cut back myself cuz sushi is 'growin' on me !
> 
> 
> Lee, that makes the next sushi dates:
> 
> Tues., Jan 29th and Tues., Feb 12th.
> 
> See ya'll there



Osu!


----------



## SnowHunter

BKA said:


> Poor thing has gas and can't eat sushi???





60Grit said:


> I told her to stay away from that Mexican food. Those black beans will get you every time...



dang I'm off my game if I can't even word a sentence right anymore


----------



## StriperAddict

Tomorrow is Sushi day 

To any newcomers' that don't want to wade thru all the thread pages, it's held here...

Yamato Japanese Steakhouse:
678-957-0700

2400 Satellite Blvd
 Duluth, GA 30096, US


----------



## elfiii

So what up G's? Tomorrow at 11:30? Is that the deal?


----------



## StriperAddict

elfiii said:


> So what up G's? Tomorrow at 11:30? Is that the deal?




Yessir.  The door is open at 11:20, but they don't have the buffet quite ready until 11:30.

I will be there at 11:20


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> I'll be there at 11:10, just to warn them of your 11:20 arrival.....



If you get me 'banned' from there, it will be WORSE than being banned from Woodys


----------



## Jranger

I need to meander over to one of these "luncheons" one day....
I'm not sure about the bait, never really had any to speak of. I had a Cali roll one time I think... maybe you guys could make a few recommendations..


----------



## StriperAddict

Jranger said:


> I need to meander over to one of these "luncheons" one day....
> I'm not sure about the bait, never really had any to speak of. I had a Cali roll one time I think... maybe you guys could make a few recommendations..



C'mon along next time and allow a few of us sushi officianados' to point ya in the right direction .  There's always the standard lunch selections of steak, shrimp and chicken (cooked) if sushi ain't your cup of green tea 

Today was outstanding, good company with elfiii and 60grit and a great lunch    Thanks, fellas!


----------



## SnowHunter

60Grit said:


> Next go round, on the 12th, we get the honor of the presence of the founder of this thread....
> 
> That is, unless she pulls another JT...



oh  hush 

I'll be there  no bells though


----------



## SnowHunter

60Grit said:


> You better be, or you know that your new screen name will be JT Jr........



blasphemer


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> Do I have to take shots for that??



No, not shots.  Just a couple of turns on "the rack"


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> Now you're teasing me.....
> 
> 
> Hey Walt, you gonna be there???



Does a bear  ...  ??   

Like the avatar !


----------



## SnowHunter

I will be there!!  should be delicious


----------



## SnowHunter

crud yall, I just got a call from my FIL. Na's Mom has strep throat and we were at thier house this weekend...I dont wanna spread it any  But dang I want some sushi


----------



## StriperAddict

I missed it today also 'cause of recovering from a cold.   The wasabi would've done my throat good!


----------



## SnowHunter

Hope 60 wasnt stuck with the whole sushi bar to himself  

I would have enjoyed comin down, but didnt wanna chance infectin yall workin folks.

Hope ya get to feelin better Walt


----------



## StriperAddict

Thanks Nic. Hope your Ma in law gets better.

I'm shooting for the 26th for next time...  when the bucks come in (not talking deer either)


----------



## StriperAddict

Bump for next Tues., the 26th

One week away


----------



## SnowHunter

Dang, yall have fun! Can't spend my milk money  went a lil crazy at Franklins  imagine that


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> Is this thing happening tomorrow??
> Or is it next week???



See post 238


duh!


----------



## SnowHunter

I dunno, depends on how things go. Danged change of weather is killin me, I dont wanna get ya workin stiffs sick


----------



## StriperAddict

Her1911 said:


> I dunno, depends on how things go. Danged change of weather is killin me, I dont wanna get ya workin stiffs sick




If you had any sushi with a good dose of the wasabi...  trust me, it would've cleared you right up 

Good to see 60 today after first downing a plate on my own.  I was beginning to think of catchy sushi plate pictures and descriptions of the grrreat table fare if I was gonna down it alone, but gritter came and ate his share.  We did it justice today    I think coming about once a month will be the best way not to spoil the experience.


----------



## SnowHunter

sounds like some good eats!!! 

Aimee and I both woke up cranky and snotty, so best that we stayed home


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> Striper, it was a pleasure, and a wonderful conversation/testimony on your part. The proof is in the pudding, as they say.
> 
> We have been trying to lead the subject of your converstion by example to our friends/real estate agents for near 8 months now. Just to let you know what confirmation is, when I got home this evening I had a call from our agent. She went to church on Sunday and got an ear/heart full. God laid an awesome conviction on her about the subject. She said she knew the message was meant just for her, because her soul hungered so for it. She made the commitment to comply with that arrangement he has set up for us.
> 
> Here we are two days later and now have a contract on the house, not to mention two other deals she signed yesterday, and she feels like one of the most blessed women/real estate agents on this earth. I think God peeled her eyes wide open on Sunday.
> 
> The Sushi was good, but the Fellowship was supreme, glad I was able to make it. Such conversation does the soul good.



Wow, great things HE has done... 

I think we need to elaborate the subject matter and testimonies on the board at some point.  I am certain I will do so once our home sells.  God is so good!


----------



## SnowHunter

Won't be able to make it  

Havin some bad withdrawls too


----------



## StriperAddict

I'll be driving in from Dumbwoody in the morning but have every intention to get baited   (no corn pleze)




Her1911 said:


> Won't be able to make it
> 
> Havin some bad withdrawls too


 
Ruh roh, 
did someone try n fix the water heater and flood yer place??


----------



## StriperAddict

Another champion visit to the bait shop today, 
glad 60 talked me outta that extra helping I was about to go for 


It seems like a monthly visit is best, so as not to spoil a good thing


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> I had to. It's embarrassing when midgets gore themselves on sushi, and then get gas at the table.


 
Midget gas is a whole lot nicer than striPPer gas


----------



## StriperAddict

*Yamato's... Duluth, let's go*

April ain't looking too good for Sushi Tuesday, but does anyone want to go next week on April 1st?  It's 'prolly the only Tuesday I can go.

I promise I won't pull any pranks...


----------



## elfiii

I'm in.


----------



## StriperAddict

Allright, Tuesday 4/1 it is  

See yall at the bait table 11:30.


----------



## elfiii

StriperAddict said:


> Allright, Tuesday 4/1 it is
> 
> See yall at the bait table 11:30.



You gonna' hog all the shad this time?


----------



## StriperAddict

elfiii said:


> You gonna' hog all the shad this time?


 

I promise I'll be...









conservative


----------



## SnowHunter

I'll try!!!


----------



## StriperAddict

Her1911 said:


> I'll try!!!


 

We get that from JT all the time   !


----------



## SnowHunter

StriperAddict said:


> We get that from JT all the time   !



hey at least I didnt say I'll be there. Ifn I did that, Murphy would come callin


----------



## SnowHunter

60Grit said:


> You need to stay away from Murphy, Nathan's gonna get jealous.



ahh....no comment


----------



## StriperAddict

13 hrs to go to bait time...  


C yall tomorrow


----------



## elfiii

60Grit said:


> 5hrs11min to go.....
> 
> If we're lucky JT Jr. will show up and bless us with her presence.......
> 
> Plus we get to see Elfiii's broken pinky.......



It is ugly.


----------



## StriperAddict

Good seeing youse guyz again, always an education 




elfiii said:


> It is ugly.


 
9 weeks out of training...  that's   !!   

That 'outhouse' kick was just about perfected !


----------



## elfiii

Chuck can only break one with his pinkie. I can break 2 and was trying for 3 when I broke it. Chuck is sending me letters wanting to be my friend. I might let him do that, or I might outhouse kick him into the universe next door where he belongs.


----------



## elfiii

60Grit said:


> You obviously had too much Calamari salad and are having a reaction to it.....



I'm pretty sure it was the raw shad.


----------



## elfiii

Before Wedensday is out for me.


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> How's about Friday???


 
"Closing day" ...  sorry!

What sez we stick to sushi Tuesday for NEXT week?


hey bigox911, you in??


----------



## StriperAddict

Yamatos, Duluth  this Wed. the 23rd.  11:30 start time

All r welcome 



Q:  Will we see her1911, bigox911 or JT for that matter? ​


----------



## StriperAddict

As usual, I gots to be there at 11:30 and out by 12:30 to be in Alph. in time for work.


60, If it means I start before you, I'll try and use restraint...


----------



## bigox911

This regular job stuff is for the birds...I'll see yall tomorrow.  Just don't laugh at my foot....not my fault I have to wear flip flops with my suit.


----------



## SnowHunter

StriperAddict said:


> Yamatos, Duluth  this Wed. the 23rd.  11:30 start time
> 
> All r welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Q:  Will we see her1911, bigox911 or JT for that matter? ​



 No, can't make it. As much as I wanna eat some good sushi n shoot the breeze with yall


----------



## bigox911

So who is in?


----------



## bigox911

Anyone?  I have to drive from Sandy Springs and want to make sure someone's gonna be there.


----------



## StriperAddict

Hey Lee sorry I was off the 'puter this AM, but it was great to see you and 'sandpaper' today.  Keep us in the loop about that hunt 'o yours 



Sorry we missed Nic, elfiii and, er, 

JT


----------



## bigox911

You can't miss him if you ain't ever seen him!


----------



## bigox911

The bulldawg just needs to be friendly with the jack russell...and vice versa I guess.  I never would have thought these two guys wouldn't like eachother...







Too bad the JRT's head will fit in the bulldawg's mouth now...as will my hand and half my foot.


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> However, I think the chef is getting wise to your tactics. As soon as you cleaned out the first wave of Sushi, he pulled out new trays, with a big grin on his face.
> 
> He was ready for you.....


 
Not sure about that. He had one of those 'deer in the headlights' looks on his face when he first saw me.  I heard about it, but did you notice how hot the spicy tuna was?  That was meant for me, but I didn't get that on the plate then


----------



## elfiii

I'll be on my way to MCRD, Parris Island, SC on Wednesday.


----------



## SnowHunter

elfiii said:


> I'll be on my way to MCRD, Parris Island, SC on Wednesday.


----------



## dawg2

elfiii said:


> I'll be on my way to MCRD, Parris Island, SC on Wednesday.



I know you're happy!


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> Wednesday?? Maybe??


 
No good for me this week 




elfiii said:


> I'll be on my way to MCRD, Parris Island, SC on Wednesday.


 
 Congratz to your son!   Hope you'll get a pic or two


----------



## bigox911

I'll bet he looks a little different than when he left Elfiii!  Congrats to you and your son!  No good for me this week.


----------



## elfiii

StriperAddict said:


> No good for me this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz to your son!   Hope you'll get a pic or two



Whatever a 1gig flash memory card will hold!


----------



## StriperAddict

*We're due...*

If no-one has gotten to the bait station yet this month, may I suggest Yamato's next Thursday, May 15th?

11:30am, there or square


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> You can, but I won't be there. Thursdays are taboo for me.


 
5/13 is out, but next best Tuesday would be 5/20

Can ya wait that long for bait?


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> Do I look like I can wait???


 
W/ that avatar?  I don't think so!!


----------



## StriperAddict

Tomorrow's bait day, come 1 'n all 

Yamato's,  Satelite Blvd, Duluth


----------



## StriperAddict

Sorry you missed it 60.   It was great as usual .


----------



## elfiii

Its' bait time. Who is up for it?


----------



## StriperAddict

elfiii said:


> Its' bait time. Who is up for it?


 
  How 'bout this Tuesday, 6/3 ??


----------



## bigox911

I'm game...had bait today and thought about yall


----------



## DKing

Have you guys ever been to sushi maru in Smyrna? $10 all-u-can-eat lunch and the best I've ever had.


----------



## bigox911

Wednesday is fine too


----------



## bigox911

DKing said:


> Have you guys ever been to sushi maru in Smyrna? $10 all-u-can-eat lunch and the best I've ever had.



That's 2 miles from my house...will have to try that sometime! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## elfiii

Wed. is good. Where's Stripper? He needs to weigh in.


----------



## bigox911

Must have been kept up late on his bday night


----------



## elfiii

bigox911 said:


> Must have been kept up late on his bday night



Sleepin' in cuz he feels old now.  Prolly needs a good blast of protein to get him going again.


----------



## StriperAddict

Shhhhh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Yall are interferrin' with my B'day beauty sleep   


Yeah, Wed. is ok by me.


----------



## elfiii

Wednesday, 4 June, 11:30, Yamatos. Is that a plan?


----------



## bigox911

I'll be there...will someone need to call the old man to make sure he's up by that time?


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> Prolly. Them midgets like their beauty sleep when they get older, ya know...


 



_No Sushi for you !_

said with the 'soup nazi' voice from Seinfeld__


----------



## StriperAddict

41 hours 19 minutes and 15 seconds to go...


----------



## bigox911

I'll bet the bait was good...of course my meeting got moved to 11:45.  Maybe again in a couple weeks...or is that too much?


----------



## StriperAddict

bigox911 said:


> I'll bet the bait was good...of course my meeting got moved to 11:45. Maybe again in a couple weeks...or is that too much?


 
Wish you were along.  I had to come today and get some good advice from elfiii (thank you sir), but it's always the more the merrier .  Plus as usual, the sushi was outstanding .

I think 2 weeks will work, I need all the comraderie I can get now!  

 I'll send up a date shortly for the next


----------



## elfiii

The bait was tip top. Missed you and the Gritster, but Stripper and I made up for it. They groan when they see us coming.


----------



## bigox911

Boy o boy...the real thing


----------



## StriperAddict

This looks good!  It's similar to the all U can eat here in Alpharetta at Sushi Zutto (Northpoint Pkwy and Old Milton Pkwy), they make it to your order .  We'll have to go sometime 




bigox911 said:


> Boy o boy...the real thing


----------



## StriperAddict

An off scheduled visit is planned for the Yamatos' bait place in Duluth at 11:30am tomorrow...

**Warning**  ... I've been on a diet the past few days; if yall come late you might miss out


----------



## StriperAddict

Less than 3 hrs away...


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

I definitely want to go on the next one.  I say we go next week sometime.  what would be a good day for yall.


----------



## StriperAddict

We've been usually going on Tuesdays, about 2 or 3 weeks apart.  I can't go next week because of moving, but maybe someone else will bite.  (Any day the following week is ok by me)


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

StriperAddict said:


> We've been usually going on Tuesdays, about 2 or 3 weeks apart.  I can't go next week because of moving, but maybe someone else will bite.  (Any day the following week is ok by me)



thats fine with me.  we can go week after next.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Let's get this going again...*

Unless I missed it last week, what say we have a Yamoto's Sushi lunch next Tuesday, 7/15 ??


----------



## StriperAddict

T minus 21 hours and 38 min...


----------



## 60Grit

How about Thursday the 24th??

My Omega 3 levels are dangerously low...


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> How about Thursday the 24th??
> 
> My Omega 3 levels are dangerously low...


 

Now that sounds like a weiner  !  Lock the date 

And BTW, Nordic Naturals has a good Omega supplement at any 'Nutrition Depot' when you miss the bait fest


----------



## 60Grit

StriperAddict said:


> Now that sounds like a weiner  ! Lock the date
> 
> And BTW, Nordic Naturals has a good Omega supplement at any 'Nutrition Depot' when you miss the bait fest


 
I rather like it the way it is, deprived and gluttony, two best friends.....


----------



## Ruger#3

*Bait....*

You boys head off to lunch instead of the bait shop sometime give me a shout. I'll try to arrange to be working in town and join you all.


----------



## elfiii

Ruger#3 said:


> You boys head off to lunch instead of the bait shop sometime give me a shout. I'll try to arrange to be working in town and join you all.



They got plenty of cooked stuff too!


----------



## 60Grit

Come on up Bob, they have lot's of goodies from the stir fry and hibachi menu. I've gotten where I eat more of the stir fried and tempura shrimp and teriyaki steak than I do eel guts.


----------



## Ruger#3

*I'll try...*

Ok boys shoot me directions to this bait shop and I'll go to work on my schedule to find a reason besides lunch to be in town.


----------



## StriperAddict

Directions...



Yamato Japanese Steakhouse:
678-957-0700

2400 Satellite Blvd
Duluth, GA 30096, US



<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## 60Grit

I can lay down smoke or activate the eperb if you wish, but it'd be a little more subtle if you just googled it.....


----------



## Ruger#3

60Grit said:


> I can lay down smoke or activate the eperb if you wish, but it'd be a little more subtle if you just googled it.....





Thanks Addict, all I needed were numbers for the GPS. Didn't know this was covert operation. 

Does that have anything to do with someones eating habits? 

I guessing fish scales flying about the sushi bar during a feeding frenzy would go unnoticed.


----------



## 60Grit

Ruger#3 said:


> Thanks Addict, all I needed were numbers for the GPS. Didn't know this was covert operation.
> 
> Does that have anything to do with someones eating habits?
> 
> I guessing fish scales flying about the sushi bar during a feeding frenzy would go unnoticed.


 
That's why we try and get there 1/2 hour or so after Striper has gotten there. It is down right embarrassing to sit with him when he first tears into the bait.

Midgets have no cooth when it comes to table manners, and he is no exception.


----------



## StriperAddict

Bob, the fact that we have introduced newcommers to the lunch has kept management from banding us b/c of the bait frenzy.  If you ever seen bluefish chase bait to the surface and also see the gulls diving for the leftovers, it kinda resembles that. It might be shocking at first, but trust me, you'll fit right in once you've sampled the goods. 

We're also hoping Festus might come across town to the feast.  He is the author of the first sushi thread and he can do some really big bait damage .


----------



## 60Grit

Here you go fellers.


----------



## elfiii

60Grit said:


> I've gotten where I eat more of the stir fried and tempura shrimp and teriyaki steak than I do eel guts.



Turncoat! Ya' mama told ya' fried foods would make you phat!


----------



## Ruger#3

*Proper attire...*

Thanks for the warning, I think I found the proper attire for this lunch........


----------



## 60Grit

Bring that with you, would you?? !!!


----------



## JohnK3

Thursday the 24th at what time?


----------



## 60Grit

11:30 is mess, and Striper takes that literally....


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> 11:30 is mess, and Striper takes that literally....


 
 
Only cuz I gotta be back in Dodge pronto for work start, otherwise it's no mo' sushi fer me 

I'll  C all U bait lovers and stir fly afficionados this Thurs


----------



## bigox911

Hrmm...I need to schedule a test for this week...might as well make it Thursday at about 9 so I can be out just in time for lunch..hrmmmm???


----------



## StriperAddict

bigox911 said:


> Hrmm...I need to schedule a test for this week...might as well make it Thursday at about 9 so I can be out just in time for lunch..hrmmmm???


 
So if you, Festus, JohnK3, Ruger#3, elfii, 60 and myself show up, this may be a Kodak moment!

There may not be any sushi left in the whole state of GA  !!


----------



## JohnK3

StriperAddict said:


> So if you, Festus, JohnK3, Ruger#3, elfii, 60 and myself show up, this may be a Kodak moment!
> 
> There may not be any sushi left in the whole state of GA  !!


Don't know if I'll be there or not.  Depends on if I'm still telecommuting or working out of an office in Alpharetta by then.  Also depends on how much SWMBO let's me budget for bait.


----------



## elfiii

JohnK3 said:


> Don't know if I'll be there or not.  Depends on if I'm still telecommuting or working out of an office in Alpharetta by then.  Also depends on how much SWMBO let's me budget for bait.



I think its' $11.50, all you can eat. Don't worry. If you can't eat all you can, Stripper will take care of your short work.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Novice....*

Being a novice at this bait eating I looked up Stripers reference. I'm starting to get the picture of how this works. Hope I got the proper decorum down! 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LPEIUyRdv5s&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LPEIUyRdv5s&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 60Grit

Bob, that is a video of Heaven right there.....


----------



## bigox911

Awesome video...where's a stick of dynamite when ya need it?


----------



## elfiii

bigox911 said:


> Awesome video...where's a stick of dynamite when ya need it?



Dynamite? All you need is a good Japanese sushi chef with a sharp knife. Bait anyone?


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> Bob, that is a video of Heaven right there.....


 
 Takes me back to the days of bluefishing with my Dad on Long Island Sound.



bigox911 said:


> Awesome video...where's a stick of dynamite when ya need it?


 
Allright Crocidile Dundee, get out yer net.  I'll light the fuse


----------



## Ruger#3

*Technique......*

I hear ya. I've seen the Stripers in the Arkansas River look like that for short periods.

A good hot magneto wire, a couple of metal rods, and a dip net work as well as dynamite. Or so I've been told!


----------



## StriperAddict

*bummer...............!*

I may miss tomorrow  cause of getting 2 the Doc, got a left eye problem that needs attention.  I'll do what I can, but if I'm not there, do that sushi some justice.


----------



## 60Grit

You've got a spare on the right side of your head!!! What are you worried about?? 

But this does actually mean that I might get whole pieces of Sushi this time, instead of the scraps left over from your feeding binge....


----------



## Ruger#3

*Depth perception........*

Hey this Sushi stuff isn't supposed to be a mobile target so depth perception is way over rated! One eye will do! 

Looking forward to meeting new folks, hope you make it.


----------



## bigox911

StriperAddict said:


> I may miss tomorrow  cause of getting 2 the Doc, got a left eye problem that needs attention.  I'll do what I can, but if I'm not there, do that sushi some justice.



You don't have to meet him right at 11:30 jackleg 

You can open your mouth and 60 and elfiii can throw it in


----------



## 60Grit

bigox911 said:


> You don't have to meet him right at 11:30 jackleg
> 
> You can open your mouth and 60 and elfiii can throw it in


 
Ever seen a rabbit dog work a scent trail??

Striper needs no eyesight to find bait, his nose is his guide.


----------



## JohnK3

60Grit said:


> Ever seen a rabbit dog work a scent trail??
> 
> Striper needs no eyesight to find bait, his nose is his guide.


Better, yet, I've seen 10 beagles sniffing around trying to pick the scent back up when hunting a rabbit.  Like 10 little vacuum cleaners, nozzles glued to the ground!


----------



## bigox911

I'll be leavin here in a little over an hour


----------



## elfiii

Headed that way.


----------



## bigox911

Striper...you sure missed it today...they made it extra good for us....I won't tell you what 60 said about you not bein there.  60, I didn't mean to almost hit you with that dog food bag on 285


----------



## elfiii

Outstanding bait today and as always top shelf fellowship. It was great to meet both JohnK3 and Ruger 3. Looking forward to our next meeting!


----------



## Ruger#3

*Thanks a bunch!*

First of all thanks for the generosity and fellowship.  It was great meeting each of you. I thoroughly enjoyed it.

I'm thinking most of that stuff at the Sushi bar would  work great on a circle hook to catch some nice catfish. A much more proper meal for a country boy. 

I may have to host you North siders down here in the low rent district to assure you a proper lunch. We'll work on that some day. 

PS- The shop working on my PU had got a bad part out of stock. My truck was running when I got back. I'll be more punctual next time.


----------



## elfiii

Ruger#3 said:


> First of all thanks for the generosity and fellowship.  It was great meeting each of you. I thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> I'm thinking most of that stuff at the Sushi bar would  work great on a circle hook to catch some nice catfish. A much more proper meal for a country boy.
> 
> I may have to host you North siders down here in the low rent district to assure you a proper lunch. We'll work on that some day.
> 
> PS- The shop working on my PU had got a bad part out of stock. My truck was running when I got back. I'll be more punctual next time.



Glad the truck is a running member of the fleet again! Next time we'll get you to try some bait.


----------



## 60Grit

bigox911 said:


> Striper...you sure missed it today...they made it extra good for us....I won't tell you what 60 said about you not bein there. 60, I didn't mean to almost hit you with that dog food bag on 285


 
What are you talking about??? 

And as far as the Ol' Roy bag goes, I thought you were just tryin to get even for the road gator that I tossed up at you!!! 

Let me tell you Midget,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,Stripper, that JohnK3 makes you look like a Midget for sure. First thing I thought of when I saw him was Grizzly Adams.

He has you out ranked by quite a few inches, and can he put the Sushi away . Not only that, he is high tech. He not only new what the Japanese name for each sushi and sauce was, he issued each one their own separate IP address before he ate it....

Now I know why everyone wants to be in his and PFHarris' hunting club. 6 tower stands with solar powered geothermal heat and a.c., Direct tv, a microwave and a barkalounger in each one. Plus they have hacked into the DOD thermal imaging satellite and know exactly where all of the deer are before they even go to their condo's,,,,,,,,ugh, I mean tower stands in the morning.

It was a good day at the bait shop....


----------



## Ruger#3

*Hi-Tech*

Yep, the words out on that clubs technique for thinning the herd out!  

JohnK3 has that high tech redneck thing going on!


----------



## bigox911

60Grit said:


> What are you talking about???
> 
> And as far as the Ol' Roy bag goes, I thought you were just tryin to get even for the road gator that I tossed up at you!!!
> 
> Let me tell you Midget,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,Stripper, that JohnK3 makes you look like a Midget for sure. First thing I thought of when I saw him was Grizzly Adams.
> 
> He has you out ranked by quite a few inches, and can he put the Sushi away . Not only that, he is high tech. He not only new what the Japanese name for each sushi and sauce was, he issued each one their own separate IP address before he ate it....
> 
> Now I know why everyone wants to be in his and PFHarris' hunting club. 6 tower stands with solar powered geothermal heat and a.c., Direct tv, a microwave and a barkalounger in each one. Plus they have hacked into the DOD thermal imaging satellite and know exactly where all of the deer are before they even go to their condo's,,,,,,,,ugh, I mean tower stands in the morning.
> 
> It was a good day at the bait shop....



This whole post


----------



## 60Grit

Ruger#3 said:


> Yep, the words out on that clubs technique for thinning the herd out!
> 
> JohnK3 has that high tech redneck thing going on!


 
You been spying on them Ruger#3???

How did you get that shot of their antenna array??


----------



## 60Grit

Grizzly Adams,,,,,,dang it....  I mean JohnK sent me a pic of their first and smallest tower stand.


----------



## bigox911

60Grit said:


> You been spying on them Ruger#3???
> 
> How did you get that shot of their antenna array??



I heard the family living closest to their club had to move away cause they were afraid their kids were having some abnormal cell growth due to the electromagnetic field those things are producing


----------



## bigox911

walt...can you still see to reply man?


----------



## JohnK3

That's Phil's stand, not mine!  I don't have all the dishes all over the place.  Just a couple of Yagi's on VHF aimed at a local repeater.  I use the MotoQ for web surfing in the stand.


----------



## 60Grit

JohnK3 said:


> That's Phil's stand, not mine! I don't have all the dishes all over the place. Just a couple of Yagi's on VHF aimed at a local repeater. I use the MotoQ for web surfing in the stand.


 
Yeah, but I'd think you'd wanna put a roof on this thing...??


----------



## Ruger#3

*Radiates.........*

Naaa I wasn't spying, it's just that out here in the sticks where I live a little radiation messes up the TV etc. Well I checked the calendar and everytime Johnk3 says he is on stand the TV is on the fritz. I'm thinking it's that 400,000 jiggawatt fluxcapacitor he has up in that stand to power up his cell tower repeater.

It's not that there's much radiation coming out of John's stand, heck I saw plenty of wildlife wandering amongst the antennas when I tracked the signal back to his stand with an RF meter.

I wanted to get a close look at the equipment in that mansion on stilts but there was a guard dog inside the thing.

Looking forward to the next lunch for another lesson in high tech redneck.


----------



## 60Grit

Ruger#3 said:


> Naaa I wasn't spying, it's just that out here in the sticks where I live a little radiation messes up the TV etc. Well I checked the calendar and everytime Johnk3 says he is on stand the TV is on the fritz. I'm thinking it's that 400,000 jiggawatt fluxcapacitor he has up in that stand to power up his cell tower repeater.
> 
> It's not that there's much radiation coming out of John's stand, heck I saw plenty of wildlife wandering amongst the antennas when I tracked the signal back to his stand with an RF meter.
> 
> I wanted to get a close look at the equipment in that mansion on stilts but there was a guard dog inside the thing.
> 
> Looking forward to the next lunch for another lesson in high tech redneck.


----------



## StriperAddict

bigox911 said:


> walt...can you still see to reply man?


 
If I showed up, I'd have to have kept a patch on me eye, mate, and then answered every question with "aargh, matey....!!"  


Really sorry to have missed the bait feast.  It's always a neat thing to meet new Woodyites, esp. ones who challenge my bait eating skills  .  But no choice, Doc's orders to keep from using the eye, because of infection.  It's better today, but still being treated.






60Grit said:


> Ever seen a rabbit dog work a scent trail??
> 
> Striper needs no eyesight to find bait, his nose is his guide.


 
Now that's the truth...


----------



## 60Grit

StriperAddict said:


> If I showed up, I'd have to have kept a patch on me eye, mate, and then answered every question with "aargh, matey....!!"
> 
> 
> Really sorry to have missed the bait feast. It's always a neat thing to meet new Woodyites, esp. ones who challenge my bait eating skills  . But no choice, Doc's orders to keep from using the eye, because of infection. It's better today, but still being treated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's the truth...


 

If you promise to wear a pirates hat we might have another bait session real soon....

Plus, I've never seen a midget pirate before.

Oh wait, yes I have...


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> If you promise to wear a pirates hat we might have another bait session real soon....


 
Call it, Matey   Aargh !!


----------



## 60Grit

StriperAddict said:


> Call it, Matey  Aargh !!


 
Why do I want to call it Matey???? It is already called Yamato's???


----------



## 60Grit

How's about Tuesday, 19th of August for another baitfest???


----------



## JohnK3

Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## StriperAddict

Aarrgh, Matey !  I'll be a 'rattelin' on in to yer bait place!  Save me a spot at yer table and toss them tharr slabs of fish flesh afore me and I'll plunder 'em down my throat with th' best 'o them !!

Aargh !


(see avatar for clarification )


----------



## 60Grit

StriperAddict said:


> Aarrgh, Matey ! I'll be a 'rattelin' on in to yer bait place! Save me a spot at yer table and toss them tharr slabs of fish flesh afore me and I'll plunder 'em down my throat with th' best 'o them !!
> 
> Aargh !
> 
> 
> (see avatar for clarification )


 

Uhhh, midgets shouldn't drink too much rum....!!


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> Uhhh, midgets shouldn't drink too much rum....!!


 
Har, har. harrr !!  I knew my ramblings would flush out some sandpaper!   AARrrggH !!


----------



## 60Grit

OK, so in one week it's the Midget, JK3 and me.

Anyone else??


----------



## Swede

60Grit said:


> OK, so in one week it's the Midget, JK3 and me.
> 
> Anyone else??



So where's this sissy feast held?


----------



## StriperAddict

Location...

Also see post 230 for local area map.


=========================================

YAMATO Sushi & Japanese Steakhouse
2400 Satellite Blvd.
Duluth, GA

Here's the link:
http://www.gwinnettshops.com/yamato/index.htm


----------



## 60Grit

I might have to go to Elberton on Tuesday...


----------



## JohnK3

My boss scheduled my semi-annual review during Sushi Lunch.  Pointy-haired so-and-so!


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> I might have to go to Elberton on Tuesday...


 
Bummer...  I doubt elfiii's channeling powers include sushi 
trans-portation !



JohnK3 said:


> My boss scheduled my semi-annual review during Sushi Lunch. Pointy-haired so-and-so!



So....

yall want to pick another day this week?   

Iz oK by me, just say the day


----------



## 60Grit

Thursday might just work out better, 21 aug 08


----------



## JohnK3

Thursday would work better for me.


----------



## StriperAddict

I ok'd Thursday at first, but it's n.g. now, have a meeting at lunchtime that day   .

Ya'll go ahead & enjoy


----------



## 60Grit

StriperAddict said:


> I ok'd Thursday at first, but it's n.g. now, have a meeting at lunchtime that day  .
> 
> Ya'll go ahead & enjoy


 


Thursday the 28th????


----------



## JohnK3

Would work better for me.

Ended up having to do some serious bugging at work.  (I write programs/scripts for computers for work.  Since I have to eventually debug them, I describe the process more accurately as "bugging" rather than "coding.")


----------



## 60Grit

JohnK3 said:


> Would work better for me.
> 
> Ended up having to do some serious bugging at work. (I write programs/scripts for computers for work. Since I have to eventually debug them, I describe the process more accurately as "bugging" rather than "coding.")


 
Kenny Jr. has a problem with bugs, but I digress....


----------



## StriperAddict

JohnK3 said:


> Would work better for me.
> 
> Ended up having to do some serious bugging at work. (I write programs/scripts for computers for work. Since I have to eventually debug them, I describe the process more accurately as "bugging" rather than "coding.")


 
 Did some HVAC automation 'bugging' today also , another reason today was out.

The 28 sounds like a weiner


----------



## 60Grit

StriperAddict said:


> Did some HVAC automation 'bugging' today also , another reason today was out.
> 
> The 28 sounds like a weiner


 
I don't think Wieners can be classified as sushi, they are pretty much pre-cooked.


----------



## JohnK3

Oh, yes, they can!  As long as you serve them with sushi, they're sushi.

Sushi is the rice, not the meat.

Hmmm...a new form of kodomo zushi, maybe?  (Children's sushi)  Some sushi rice, and an octopus made out of a hot dog?


----------



## StriperAddict

I think John is on to something... 

but then, you shouldn't go by me, I'm like 'Mikey', I eat EVERYTHING  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vYEXzx-TINc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vYEXzx-TINc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## JD

60Grit said:


> Thursday the 28th????



Is anyone invited or do you have to have special invitation by mail? I could do the 28th. They just opened an all you can eat really close to my work and about made myself sick last week but starting to get a cravin.


----------



## 60Grit

JD6565 said:


> Is anyone invited or do you have to have special invitation by mail? I could do the 28th. They just opened an all you can eat really close to my work and about made myself sick last week but starting to get a cravin.


 
You have to get the invitation in the mail that let's you know that everyone and anyone is invited....


----------



## StriperAddict

Hay JD, it's come one come all, but after 11:45am, there's little sushi left.  SOME of us really know how to chow down  !

Join in !


----------



## 60Grit

StriperAddict said:


> Hay JD, it's come one come all, but after 11:45am, there's little sushi left. SOME of us really know how to chow down  !
> 
> Join in !


 
PSSSSST, JD, don't let Stripper know, but I have trained them to hold back on what they put out when they see him coming. 

There is plenty to eat...


----------



## JD

So it's buffet style all u can eat that will work. That new place by me is made to order all you can it and if you don't finish a roll that you ordered( not that that is a problem) they charge you extra. But it is some of the best I have ever eaten. So, 11:30 on the 28th I'll be there as long that something doesn't come up.


----------



## StriperAddict

Hey JD, what made to order sushi you talkin' about?  In Alpharetta there's Sushi Zutto on Northpoint, but I didn't know of any others.


----------



## JD

It's a new place in Sugar Hill. It is in the Publix shopping center at the corner of Hwy 20 and Suwanee Dam Rd. It is some good stuff a little pricey at $12.95 AYCE but I figured I ate a good $30.00 regular menu price the last time I was there.


----------



## StriperAddict

JD6565 said:


> It's a new place in Sugar Hill. It is in the Publix shopping center at the corner of Hwy 20 and Suwanee Dam Rd. It is some good stuff a little pricey at $12.95 AYCE but I figured I ate a good $30.00 regular menu price the last time I was there.


 
That sounds like an excellent deal for made to order sushi. 
Alpharetta's Sushi Zutto is great but it's higher than that ($18 +)


----------



## 60Grit

JD6565 said:


> It's a new place in Sugar Hill. It is in the Publix shopping center at the corner of Hwy 20 and Suwanee Dam Rd. It is some good stuff a little pricey at $12.95 AYCE but I figured I ate a good $30.00 regular menu price the last time I was there.


 
Hmmmm, that's like 10 minutes from my office, I might have to give it a test run.


----------



## JD

60Grit said:


> Hmmmm, that's like 10 minutes from my office, I might have to give it a test run.



It's less than five from mine.


----------



## BKA

JD6565 said:


> It's less than five from mine.



I drive past it to and from work.....


----------



## StriperAddict

Allright, who's coming to Yamato - Duluth tomorrow?


Here's the link update for any first time offenders :

Directions...

Yamato Japanese Steakhouse:
678-957-0700

2400 Satellite Blvd
Duluth, GA 30096, US


----------



## JohnK3

Can't make it tomorrow.


----------



## BKA

StriperAddict said:


> Allright, who's coming to Yamato - Duluth tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Here's the link update for any first time offenders :
> 
> Directions...
> 
> Yamato Japanese Steakhouse:
> 678-957-0700
> 
> 2400 Satellite Blvd
> Duluth, GA 30096, US



Time?


----------



## jbi1104

BKA said:


> Time?



What time?

Just ate a godzilla roll today, but could do another.


----------



## 60Grit

11:00 for Stripper and 11:30 for the general public...


----------



## JD

I'll be there unless something changes between now and then.


----------



## StriperAddict

60Grit said:


> 11:00 for Stripper and 11:30 for the general public...


 
Nah, I've yet to make friends witht the staff to the point that they'd open up early for me.  11:30 it is .

Besides, there wouldn't be any sushi left if I got there 1/2 hr before ya'll


----------



## 60Grit

JD6565 said:


> I'll be there unless something changes between now and then.


 
Don't worry, Wolfgang won't be there.


----------



## BKA

60Grit said:


> Don't worry, Wolfgang won't be there.



That's too bad Wolfgang won't make it; he's ggod people....I'm going to try and make this one.....


----------



## 60Grit

BKA said:


> That's too bad Wolfgang won't make it; he's ggod people....I'm going to try and make this one.....


 
This one promises to be a spirited outing...


----------



## JD

2 1/2 hours then the frenzy begins.


----------



## BKA

Who all is coming to this event???


----------



## JD

Leavin in 15 mins.


----------



## StriperAddict

*Another grrreat sushi table*

Good to meet you today JD.  I'm glad you and Grit got dibs on the sushi before I got there 

BKA, were your ears ringing?  Sorry we missed you.  I'm not online in the am so I couldn't respond back earlier, but be watching for the next one and come on along.  

The idea of trying the Swannee sushi place next time will work for me, even though it's a longer hike.  I'd welcome the chance at checking it out, esp. after JD spoke highly of it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You folks set up the day and I'll be there.  Just give us a little while to cool off from today (even though the wasabi wasn't that spicy today...  wazzup with that???)  ... Don't know about 60 and JD, but I _rolled_ into work this afternoon !


----------



## BKA

StriperAddict said:


> Good to meet you today JD.  I'm glad you and Grit got dibs on the sushi before I got there
> 
> BKA, were your ears ringing?  Sorry we missed you.  I'm not online in the am so I couldn't respond back earlier, but be watching for the next one and come on along.
> 
> The idea of trying the Swannee sushi place next time will work for me, even though it's a longer hike.  I'd welcome the chance at checking it out, esp. after JD spoke highly of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You folks set up the day and I'll be there.  Just give us a little while to cool off from today (even though the wasabi wasn't that spicy today...  wazzup with that???)  ... Don't know about 60 and JD, but I _rolled_ into work this afternoon !



I'm sorry I missed this one.  Let me know when the next one is....if it's in Lawrenceville, Suwanee or Duluth area I should be able to make it.


----------



## JD

StriperAddict said:


> Good to meet you today JD.  I'm glad you and Grit got dibs on the sushi before I got there
> 
> BKA, were your ears ringing?  Sorry we missed you.  I'm not online in the am so I couldn't respond back earlier, but be watching for the next one and come on along.
> 
> The idea of trying the Swannee sushi place next time will work for me, even though it's a longer hike.  I'd welcome the chance at checking it out, esp. after JD spoke highly of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You folks set up the day and I'll be there.  Just give us a little while to cool off from today (even though the wasabi wasn't that spicy today...  wazzup with that???)  ... Don't know about 60 and JD, but I _rolled_ into work this afternoon !



Enjoyed it! It was good to met you and 60 as well and put some faces with names.Although 60 does appear to be shorter in person. I did notice the wasabi was a little bland. The one in Sugar hill will make your eyes bleed. Yea just let me know when yall want to do it agian I'll be there.


----------



## JD

It's getting about that time again. Anyone up for some?


----------



## JohnK3

There's a new place in the Tucker area, across from Cofer Crossing, called Koi.  Might be worth dropping by and checking out.  Anybody up for it?  name the date, I'll be there!


----------



## StriperAddict

Tucker would be a haul for me with the current gas $$.  But don't let me stop yall from setting a date there.

As for Yamato's in Duluth, any Thursday would be OK for me .


----------



## tuffdawg

How can you eat that stuff?


----------



## BKA




----------



## StriperAddict

*bait lovers, what say ye?*



JohnK3 said:


> There's a new place in the Tucker area, across from Cofer Crossing, called Koi. Might be worth dropping by and checking out. Anybody up for it? name the date, I'll be there!


 

Sorry no one grabbed your idea place, John.

But anyone interested in a Yamoto's run next Thursday, the 2nd of Oct.?


----------



## JD

I might could make that work if I don't have to go the Talladega. I will let you know next week..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Is this a private gathering? Or can anyone join in?


----------



## StriperAddict

Yellow Hammer said:


> Is this a private gathering? Or can anyone join in?


 
Open to all, see post 306 for dir's


----------



## elfiii

JohnK3 said:


> There's a new place in the Tucker area, across from Cofer Crossing, called Koi.  Might be worth dropping by and checking out.  Anybody up for it?  name the date, I'll be there!





StriperAddict said:


> Tucker would be a haul for me with the current gas $$.  But don't let me stop yall from setting a date there.
> 
> As for Yamato's in Duluth, any Thursday would be OK for me .



Ditto. I would love to try a new place but gas is a problem right now and that is too long of a hike for me to do lunch, not that the boss watches the clock or anything. 

I can do Yamato's or Boudreaux's.


----------



## StriperAddict

elfiii said:


> I can do Yamato's or Boudreaux's.


 
I am up for either also.  Next Thursday is the day, someone seal the location and we'll put it in stone.


----------



## JD

Well anybody decide on anything?


----------



## StriperAddict

Hmmm... I'm up for sushi if it's OK with yall.

11:30 at Yamotos/Duluth


----------



## SnowHunter

I prolly won't make one for a while  But, I'm stickin round these parts for a long time, so, I'll get to one eventually


----------



## elfiii

Yamato's, Thursday, 11:30am, be there, Book 'em Dano.


----------



## JD

It's about that time again...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JD6565 said:


> It's about that time again...



You mean bait thirty?


----------



## JD

Yes Sirrrrrrr!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

How's about next Thursday 11:30, Yamato's?


----------



## JD

That sounds good but I got to tell you I am going to have to hit the dollar sushi place in Sugarhill sometime this week. The place there in the Publix shopping center I was telling you about is not doing the ayce anymore but has $1.00 sushi. I think I may have been the one to change their mind about the ayce...


----------



## SnowHunter

Hey JD, how do I get there?! I'm needin a bait fix somethin awful


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

It's right here. JD will have to tell you the name of the place.

View attachment 197470


----------



## SnowHunter

Um...I'm comin down 85S, don't see it on that map...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SnowHunter said:


> Um...I'm comin down 85S, don't see it on that map...



Here, this better?  Dang skillet flingers !!!

View attachment 197474


----------



## SnowHunter

scooter1 said:


> Here, this better?  Dang skillet flingers !!!



Thanks 

Got a special skillet with yer name on it just waitin for a chance to use it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks
> 
> Got a special skillet with yer name on it just waitin for a chance to use it



Reckon I'll be sportin my Kevlar on friday then.....


----------



## JD

The name is Tokyo House.... It is in the Publix Shopping Center.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

It's name was Tokyo house, Sushi Mama almost put them out of business today.


----------



## SnowHunter

scooter1 said:


> It's name was Tokyo house, Sushi Mama almost put them out of business today.



 AWESOME sushi  

Man I ate too much too  but dang, it was worth it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SnowHunter said:


> AWESOME sushi
> 
> Man I ate too much too  but dang, it was worth it



"TOO!!!" who else was eatin? the entire restaurant was watching you??


----------



## JD

scooter1 said:


> "TOO!!!" who else was eatin? the entire restaurant was watching you??



It was kinda embarrassing....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JD6565 said:


> It was kinda embarrassing....



Yes it was,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,when we gonna do it again !!


----------



## SnowHunter

I aint no glutton for punishment now  

Gonna hafta tone it down next time, or they'll ban me for life


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SnowHunter said:


> : I aint no glutton for punishment :



Not what I heard !!!


----------



## StriperAddict

So has Yamoto's been given the boot for the new place on Friday's??


----------



## StriperAddict

Just in case not all of you slackers have abandoned Yamatos, me and elfiii will be there Wed after election day.

No better way to deal with election news, good or bad, than a _few_ plates of sushi .

Come one come all, 11:30,  Duluth location.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StriperAddict said:


> Just in case not all of you slackers have abandoned Yamatos, me and elfiii will be there Wed after election day.
> 
> No better way to deal with election news, good or bad, than a _few_ plates of sushi .
> 
> Come one come all, 11:30,  Duluth location.



Not shunning you and Mr. Miyagi, but it's gonna be real hard to make myself go back to Yamato's after tasting real sushi......


----------



## elfiii

Either or works for me. I wouldn't mind Tokyo House.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Yamato's is going to be more convenient for where I'll be coming from. 

Sushi and licking our wounds all at one sitting, man how depressing can it get?


----------



## JD

scooter1 said:


> Yamato's is going to be more convenient for where I'll be coming from.
> 
> Sushi and licking our wounds all at one sitting, man how depressing can it get?



Sushimamma could show up and eat everyone under the table again....


----------



## StriperAddict

I'd like to stick to Yamatos tomorrow also.  Please keep me from the sakie IF ....   you know what  


but a future visit to Tokyo House sounds good (if ya can do any other day than Friday)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JD6565 said:


> Sushimamma could show up and eat everyone under the table again....



We're posting guards at the front door to prevent that.

You gonna join us?


----------



## StriperAddict

JD6565 said:


> Sushimamma could show up and eat everyone under the table again....


 
if "we" win,


I sincerely doubt that ,


but then...


the same will be true if "we" loose...  !!


----------



## JD

I will see what I can do.... My grandfather is getting in pretty bad shape and I am trying to stay close by in case they need help with him.


----------



## dawg2

...I wish I was closer


----------



## StriperAddict

dawg2 said:


> ...I wish I was closer


 
Come on, you can do it...  just think of it as a payoff for waiting so long to vote!  After all,

this might be a sushi day that'll live in infamy..........


----------



## dawg2

StriperAddict said:


> Come on, you can do it...  just think of it as a payoff for waiting so long to vote!  After all,
> 
> this might be a sushi day that'll live in infamy..........



I hope you are wrong on that !


----------



## elfiii

StriperAddict said:


> I'd like to stick to Yamatos tomorrow also.  Please keep me from the sakie IF ....   you know what



Don't worry about it. I'll be drinking doubles so your share won't go to waste.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I was in the hood today and stopped by Yamato's at 11:00.

No open sign, dark as midnight in there, no sushi special signs on the door, and the door was locked.

Whassup wit dat?


----------



## StriperAddict

scooter1 said:


> I was in the hood today and stopped by Yamato's at 11:00.
> 
> No open sign, dark as midnight in there, no sushi special signs on the door, and the door was locked.
> 
> Whassup wit dat?


 
11:30 is the opening sushi bell

Did ya stay?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StriperAddict said:


> 11:30 is the opening sushi bell
> 
> Did ya stay?



Nope, been there at 11:00 plenty of times and they were getting ready and had the doors open for business. 

Just wonderin? Did you finally eat them out of all of their profits Midget?


----------



## StriperAddict

scooter1 said:


> Nope, been there at 11:00 plenty of times and they were getting ready and had the doors open for business.
> 
> Just wonderin? Did you finally eat them out of all of their profits Midget?


 
I took a sebatical.  I'm waiting on a duel with Sushi Mama, but I fear they'll boot our cans


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I'm steering clear of that one. Witnessing what she can do is not pretty, I sure can't stomach two of you going at it.


----------



## StriperAddict

scooter1 said:


> I'm steering clear of that one. Witnessing what she can do is not pretty, I sure can't stomach two of you going at it.


 
That may be wise, since I'm certain our entire table will suffer the boot from the staff.  Other than that, we may have a kodak moment in the making


----------



## JD

scooter1 said:


> I'm steering clear of that one. Witnessing what she can do is not pretty, I sure can't stomach two of you going at it.



I must say I have witnessed both and Striper you would be in trouble if you went one on one with Sushimamma.

By the way it is getting about that time.... Even though I have been hitting the Tokyo House once a week for several weeks now it just not quite the same....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JD6565 said:


> I must say I have witnessed both and Striper you would be in trouble if you went one on one with Sushimamma.
> 
> By the way it is getting about that time.... Even though I have been hitting the Tokyo House once a week for several weeks now it just not quite the same....



You're spose to let someone know dorkus....

I was wanting to go there on Wednesday and this architect friend of mine talked me into Five Guys Burgers...

BLLLEEEECK, not anywhere near the quality that Tokyo House is.


----------



## JD

I am open today if your up for it...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

JD6565 said:


> I am open today if your up for it...



I'm an hour away from that place, and there is no way.

Thanks for the heads up well in advance skippy...

Are fridays when you usually go there?


----------



## JD

Yea, sorry about the notice.... but Fridays are the norm but alot of times just when the urge hits...


----------



## StriperAddict

If yall can do another day than Friday, I'll finally get to Tokyo House.  
So how 'bout a final end of year Christmas sushi lunch, say, Wed., the 
17th at Tokyo house?


----------



## JD

That sounds fine to me. Not to rub your noses in it but the bait was exceptional today.....


----------



## StriperAddict

JD6565 said:


> That sounds fine to me. Not to rub your noses in it but the bait was exceptional today.....


 
Only on a full stomach can I read your words w/o severe aggrivation  


Lookin 4ward to the 17th at Tokyo House


----------



## StriperAddict

StriperAddict said:


> Lookin 4ward to the 17th at Tokyo House


 
No more, at least not next Wed.  Got a company function then.  

Anyone up for Tuesday the 16th?


----------



## elfiii

I'm a possible. Let's see who else can come.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Sorry, I was at the office today, and the temptation was too great. I had to sneak off to Tokyo House for a Bento box for lunch..


----------



## StriperAddict

scooter1 said:


> Sorry, I was at the office today, and the temptation was too great. I had to sneak off to Tokyo House for a Bento box for lunch..


 
Does this nix the possibility of ya comin to Tokyo house tomorrow??



me, I could do sushi ...   nevermind, you know!


----------



## elfiii

Plan B is in effect. Just talked to Stripper and Scooter and today is a bust for us, so if you are headed that way enjoy but we can't make it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Maybe Friday??


----------



## StriperAddict

This Friday is possible ...  who else will byte?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

StriperAddict said:


> This Friday is possible ...  who else will byte?



 Elfiii, Snowhunter, JD


----------



## StriperAddict

bigox911, JohnK3 ??


----------



## JD

Friday works for me since it's payday....


----------



## SnowHunter

no can do yall  sorry...take pics!


----------



## StriperAddict

SnowHunter said:


> no can do yall  sorry...take pics!


 
C'mon Nic!  I'm looking forward to a sushi-a-thon with ya!  It just won't be the same w/o you there to show us/me how to git'R'done...


----------

